# Sander lights.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello. Here's a great light for your sander from aliexpress. It's a 1m long cool white led strip light incased in clear rubber with a three AA size battery pack. Simply peel and stick but it needs a few hot melt glue gun dots as you go and either glue the battery pack to the sander head or cable tie or rubber band of to vac hose. Works great.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

